# some interesting new research



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000632 tombut I suspect people in this forum would rather hear from others rathers than 'experts'


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

Informative and accurate, Tom. Thank you for that one.Chronic stress is undeniably a good health theif.... energy sapping...... mood altering and something we have the ability to regulate.Cortisol is a killer.I have bookmarked the site and will read the article from the imbedded URL as soon as I can.Right now the hubby is taking me out for a gourmet Italian dinner..... What are you having for dinner this evening?Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

bump


----------

